# standby vs atten at delivery



## bwerner (Apr 23, 2008)

We are having problem getting reimbursed for our family practice doctors being called over to the hospital to assist (baby catch) in both cesarean and vaginal deliveries by our obgyn. We were using 99360 but a lot of carriers arn't paying for it. So, I tried using 99436 (attendance at delivery) but that didn't seem to work any better. Does anyone know the real difference between these codes and how to use them in order to be reimbursed or have any other suggestions.


----------



## BarbSlattery (Oct 23, 2008)

*cpc-a*

try 59410 modifier 80 for vaginal delivery
and 59515 modifier 80 for c section


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Oct 23, 2008)

We always use 99436 and get paid. Medicaid pays about $60.00


----------

